# Brown relay on top of motor shorted and burned, ECU fried...Please advise



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

background info: I have a short that is frying ECUs

found this brown relay connected to one red and one black wire. This relay is coming out of the harness loom on top of the motor. It is melted and the wires are frayed, twisted and touching each other. I have attached a photo. Anyone know what this component is and what would possibly cause it to get fried like this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not a relay, but an ignition coil condenser. It should read "2.2 uF" on the top of it. If it does, it's Nissan # 28351-89905.


----------



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> It's not a relay, but an ignition coil condenser. It should read "2.2 uF" on the top of it. If it does, it's Nissan # 28351-89905.
> View attachment 6425


Thanks


----------

